# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Wi-Fi Internet Hot Spot στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

## ALTAiR

Μόλις έπεσε στα χέρια μου από την εφημερίδα Επενδυτής ένα φυλλάδιο του ΟΛΠ (Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς) που μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει ότι σε όλο το λιμάνι μπορεί κάποιος να έχει πρόσβαση στο Internet με το γνωστό τρόπο.

Το *SSID* του είναι *Pireaus Port WI-FI.*

Στo Lan Settings του ΙΕ *δεν πρέπει* να είναι επιλεγμένα τα εξής: 
1. Use a proxy server for your LAN
2. Use automatic configuration script
3. Automatically detect settings


_ΔΩΡΕΑΝ !!!_

Τώρα αν κάποιος το έχει ξαναγράψει στο forum συγχωρέστε με και μαστιγώστε με πολλάκις!!! 
 ::

----------


## argi

Είναι δωρεάν ή πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να συνδεθείς?
Από ποια εταιρεία βγαίνει?

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

::   ::   ::  ΟΚ δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ειπωθεί αλλά πάρε μια για να πονέσεις και μια για να γουστάρεις….ανισόΟΟΟοοοορροπε….

----------


## ALTAiR

> Είναι δωρεάν ή πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να συνδεθείς?
> Από ποια εταιρεία βγαίνει?
> 
> @rg!


_ΔΩΡΕΑΝ !!!_ , το έκανα και Edit.  :: 

Τώρα εταιρεία δεν ξέρω.
Είμαι βλέπεις στα Βριλήσσια και δεν έχω και laptop να πεταγόμουνα!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> ΟΚ δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ειπωθεί αλλά πάρε μια για να πονέσεις και μια για να γουστάρεις….ανισόΟΟΟοοοορροπε….


Ρίξε άλλες 2!!!

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα, δε μπορώ να βρω πουθενά το smilie "Master". Ξέρεις εσύ απ' αυτά, αυτό που μαστιγώνει...  ::

----------


## tompap1

Μεχρι που φτανει η εμβελειά του... ξέρει κανείς ... ας πουμε απο Δραπετσωνα μεριά; Στην ακρη του λιμανιού;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μεχρι που φτανει η εμβελειά του... ξέρει κανείς ... ας πουμε απο Δραπετσωνα μεριά; Στην ακρη του λιμανιού;


Αν και προσπάθησα να το αποφύγω αρχικά διότι ξεπέρναγε το μέγεθος του scanner μου, τελικώς το scanαρα στα 4 το ένωσα και το παραθέτω...

Αναφέρει πάντως: 
*Wireless hotspots*
Συνδεθείτε στο internet ασύρματα, γρήγορα και δωρεάν από κάθε σημείο του κεντρικού λιμανιού. 

Παίδες, κάτι έχει αρχίσει να κινείται,
στην αρχή κάποια ξενοδοχεία κα ιτο αεροδρόμιο, μετά η Πλατεία συντάγματος, μετά το λιμάνι και όλα αυτά δωρεάν. Κάτι κινείται. 
 ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο το πρωί που φεύγω και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις...  ::   ::

----------


## nvak

http://info.yen.gr/info/page.php?id=1191

----------


## nikpanGR

Η εταιρία λέγεται ΑΠΟΨΗ και η έδρα της είναι η Δραπετσώνα κοντά στον καράμπαμπα με τα σουβλάκια.την έχει ένας πρώην αντινομάρχης του Πασοκ (Μπάμπης Ζαφειρόπουλος),και αυτή με την σειρά της έχει μία μισθωμένη γραμμή από τον οτε και την μοιράζει ανάλογα στα hot spot.αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## dti

> Παίδες, κάτι έχει αρχίσει να κινείται,
> στην αρχή κάποια ξενοδοχεία κα ιτο αεροδρόμιο, μετά η Πλατεία συντάγματος, μετά το λιμάνι και όλα αυτά δωρεάν. Κάτι κινείται.


Αυτό είναι ευχάριστο, σίγουρα.
Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό που κινείται δεν έχει μαζί του και το awmn...
Και αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστο...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Η εταιρία λέγεται ΑΠΟΨΗ και η έδρα της είναι η Δραπετσώνα κοντά στον καράμπαμπα με τα σουβλάκια.την έχει ένας πρώην αντινομάρχης του Πασοκ (Μπάμπης Ζαφειρόπουλος),και αυτή με την σειρά της έχει μία μισθωμένη γραμμή από τον οτε και την μοιράζει ανάλογα στα hot spot.αυτό είναι όλο.


Ωραία σουβλάκια έχει ο δίπλα από τον Καράμπαμπα πάντως!!!

----------


## sokratisg

> Αυτό είναι ευχάριστο, σίγουρα.
> Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό που κινείται δεν έχει μαζί του και το awmn...
> Και αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστο...


Κοιμόμαστε........  ::   ::  

Μπράβο πάντως στον ΟΛΠ για την κίνηση

----------


## nikpet

Post μέσω του qtek που έχω από το λιμάνι [πύλη Ε9]...

Μια χαρά παίζει, δίχως το παραμικρό πρόβλημα...

Σε όλη την πύλη το σήμα ειναι άκρως ικανοποιητικό με αποτέλεσμα την πολύ εύκολη σύνδεση..

Καλό καλοκαίρι...

ps.ο επόμενο post μου θα είναι από κάποιο Internet cafe στη Μήλο...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Post μέσω του qtek που έχω από το λιμάνι [πύλη Ε9]...
> 
> Μια χαρά παίζει, δίχως το παραμικρό πρόβλημα...
> 
> Σε όλη την πύλη το σήμα ειναι άκρως ικανοποιητικό με αποτέλεσμα την πολύ εύκολη σύνδεση..
> 
> Καλό καλοκαίρι...
> 
> ps.ο επόμενο post μου θα είναι από κάποιο Internet cafe στη Μήλο...


Εμείς δηλαδή που λυώνουμε δουλεύοντας σε ένα υπόγειο στο Γουδί πρέπει να σας ζηλεύουμε? Όχι ρε ανοίγω με τη 2 MBps aDSL όποια παραλία θέλω στο Google Earth και κάνω μία ωραία πτήση με αεροπλανάκι από πανω της!!!


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Η εταιρία λέγεται ΑΠΟΨΗ και η έδρα της είναι η Δραπετσώνα κοντά στον καράμπαμπα με τα σουβλάκια.την έχει ένας πρώην αντινομάρχης του Πασοκ (Μπάμπης Ζαφειρόπουλος),και αυτή με την σειρά της έχει μία μισθωμένη γραμμή από τον οτε και την μοιράζει ανάλογα στα hot spot.αυτό είναι όλο.
> 
> 
> Ωραία σουβλάκια έχει ο δίπλα από τον Καράμπαμπα πάντως!!!


Πότε θα τους κάνουμε μια σχετική επίσκεψη;

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Της εταιρείας ή του σουβλατζίκου?

----------


## john70

Αντε να κάνω και ενα πόστ απο το Hotspot του ΟΛΠ , Μιά χαρά πάει , δέν αφήνει τα Vpn , traceroute κτλ .... . Α και έχει 10 αρες IP .

 :: 

Και να η IP εξόδου .... #IP Address=83.235.187.21#

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


θέλει και ρώτημα, εκτός αν φτιάχνουν καλύτερα σουβλάκια στην πρώτη  ::

----------


## akosmas

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα, ξερει κανεις εαν υπαρχει περιπτωση συνδεσης με ΟΛΠ εκτος λιμανιου?
Μενω 4 δρομους πιο πανω δλδ απο την βεραντα μου βλέπω το κτιριο του ΟΛΠ (το εκθεσιακο κεντρο συγκεκριμενα).

----------


## dti

Ένα scan από την ταράτσα σου θα δείξει τί βλέπεις...

----------


## ALTAiR

Και μετά σε παρακαλώ postaρε το μας εδώ γιατί ενδιαφέρει κάποιους...

----------

